# *** Chimney Chase cover replacement cost



## cam444 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking to have a chase cover replaced on my chimney. The cover is rusted and has rust stains on siding and roof. The size of the cover is 32"x60" with two flues one for fire place and one boiler exhaust. Looking to replace it a stainless steel cover. Wondering what does a job like cost in CT?

Thanks in advance


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

cam444 said:


> Looking to have a chase cover replaced on my chimney. The cover is rusted and has rust stains on siding and roof. The size of the cover is 32"x60" with two flues one for fire place and one boiler exhaust. Looking to replace it a stainless steel cover. *Wondering what does a job like cost in CT?*
> 
> Thanks in advance


 When you call a local sheetmetal fabrication company in your area you will find out.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

My wife wanted a stainless steel countertop on our kitchen island that's approximately 24"x48". Using 16-gauge stainless sheet, which is probably too thin for what you want to do, the quote I got was nearly $3,000. I suggest you consider sanding and painting your existing cover instead of replacing it.


----------

